# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Hỏi về ArtCam

## elkun24

Chào các bác. Em mới học ArtCam. Em thắc mắc là trong ArtCam có thể vẽ được file như trong video dưới đây ko ạ ? Bác nào biết phán e 1 câu để e mò dần ạ  :Smile:  
Thanks các bác !

----------


## hoctap256

bạn cần sắm 1 chiếc máy scan 3d và 1 cái mẫu là nhanh nhất......
còn không thì bạn cần vài năm tu luyện mới ra được 1  thiết kế như trong video  :Big Grin:

----------

elkun24, Quang Thắng

----------


## suu_tam

ArtCAM thì em không biết nhưng JDPaint thì vẽ được.

http://www.thegioicnc.com/forum/thre...t-co-dien.html

----------

elkun24

----------


## Nam CNC

chỉ cần lưu lại file.stl là chương trình nào cũng hiểu mà, lúc đó đưa vào ảrtcam hay powermill , mastercam ...... để đi dao và xuất code đều ok.

----------

elkun24

----------


## elkun24

> chỉ cần lưu lại file.stl là chương trình nào cũng hiểu mà, lúc đó đưa vào ảrtcam hay powermill , mastercam ...... để đi dao và xuất code đều ok.


Dạ. Bác có biết phần mềm nào vẽ dễ hơn ko ạ chứ cái này e cũng nắm được rồi ạ.

Có vẻ khó nhằn, chắc phải tiếp tục lọ mọ rồi. Thank các bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

vẽ 3D chưa bao giờ là đơn giản , thấy anh em hay dựng hình 3D trong HCM dạng hoa văn hay tượng thì dùng rhino , còn ngoài bắc hay dùng JDpaint. Ảrtcam vẽ mặt thì ok , nhưng vẽ dạng tượng như vi dụ thì bất khả thi , còn các phần mềm khác thì em không biết.

----------

